# Miyota 8200 Compatibility



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Lads,

Is the miyota 8200 compatible with a 8203???
















I hope it is









Thanks

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't know much about Citizen/Miyota movements but given that it starts with 82 then I'd have thought that it was some sort of variation on on the 8200 movement.

What's it going in? Custom watch?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Paul,

Hopefully refurb a busted Citz diver, will have to see. Tho i've spotted Darth's sister







I might have to have









Bry



pauluspaolo said:


> Don't know much about Citizen/Miyota movements but given that it starts with 82 then I'd have thought that it was some sort of variation on on the 8200 movement.
> 
> What's it going in? Custom watch?
> 
> ...


----------

